# telefonsex verarsche?



## powerdark (8 März 2014)

Guten Abend,
es ist mir peinlich. Aber, ich hatte Kontakt zu einem Mädchen, und ich habe Base, und sie Ay yildiz (beides E-plus) so. Also ich habe eine flat, die mir ermöglicht von E-plus zu E-plus konstelos zu telefonieren. Also, sie und ich hatten Kontakt und haben mit einander telefoniert. Ich habe sie angerufen. (Es kam keine Meldung, von irgendwelchen Gebühren, Preisen, oder sonstiges). Sie und ich haben geredet, und hatten dann Telefonsex. Ehm ja. Aufjedenfall, hatten wir das Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag. Ich weiss nicht wie lange, 2 Stunden oder vielleicht 3 auf die Tage verteilt? Naja, als ich dann rausgefunden habe das sie nicht die Person auf den Bildern ist. Habe ich nicht mehr mit ihr geschrieben und nichts mehr gesagt. Dann hab ich eben, mit einem Mädchen geredet das auch mit ihr Telefonsex hatte. Sie meinte, sie haben Sonntag bis Donnerstag es jeden Tag gehabt. Jetzt sagt sie, sie hätte eine Rechnung bekommen. Das es eine Masche wäre und die Nummer bei der ich angerufen habe zu einer anderen weiter geleitet wird. Eine die angeblich kostet und das alles abgehört wird. Das ich wohl auch eine Rechnung bekomme. Aber ich meine, ich bin nicht volljährig und Adresse etc. hat sie von mir auch nicht. Also, entweder geht es hier nicht rechtlich oder ich bin zu dumm. Aber, muss ich es dann zahlen?  Und gibt es sowas überhaupt, oder werde ich nur an der Nase herum geführt.


----------



## BenTigger (9 März 2014)

naja, ist es eine 5 stellige E-Plus kurzwahlnummer gewesen?


----------



## powerdark (9 März 2014)

Wie meinst du das?

+491786092xxx
Hab die Nummer nur von der Zahlreihenfolge nach +49178 geändert. Also die Nummer war so aufgebaut.


----------



## BenTigger (9 März 2014)

Es gibt Kurzwahlnummern ala 32154 die Kosten extra Geld, da es Sonderrufnummern sind.
Mit der von dir genannten Nummer hast du bereits alle Kosten bezahlt.

Ich interpretiere den Satz:  "sie hätte eine Rechnung bekommen", dass es keine Telefonrechnung ist, sondern irgendeine Rechnung.

Wenn ich eine Rechnung bekomme, liegt es nun an mir:
War mir die Leistung die Rechnungssumme Wert, steht es mir frei, diese Rechnung zu bezahlen.
War aber im Vorfeld nie von einer Dienstleistung die Rede und schon gar nicht, dass dieses Telefonat noch andere Kosten verursacht, darf ich davon ausgehen, dass es ein Privatgespräch ist.

Hier wurde also kein Vertrag geschlossen und ohne Vertrag bin ich nicht verpflichtet, irgendwelche wilden Rechnungen zu bezahlen.

Da könnte ja jeder kommen und mir irgendwelche Rechnungen zusenden. Deswegen muss ich die nicht bezahlen.
Auch dann hinterher zu behaupten, es wäre doch klar, das es etwas kosten wuerde, ist dann kein Vertrag.
Denn MIR muss das unmissverständlich klar sein, dass es etwas kostet.
Nur dann kommt es zum Vertrag, wenn ich dann die Leistung trotzdem haben will.

Ich kann jetzt ja auch kein Geld von dir verlangen, nur weil ich dir hier eine Antwort gebe.
Es sei denn, ich hätte vorher geschrieben:
Eine Antwort von mir kostet 5 €
und du dann zurückschreibst:
OK ich will trotzdem deine Antwort haben 

Das mal ganz einfach ausgedrückt


----------



## raundsi (13 März 2014)

Sollen wir das evtl. ans Dr. Sommer-Team weiterleiten?


----------



## Schani7 (15 März 2016)

Telefonsex mit Minderjährigen wäre doch sowieso sittenwidrig oder


----------



## JackyO (10 November 2016)

Das stimmt, sittenwidrige Verträge sind nichtig


----------

